# Clip of my sixties band Class of 66



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Live performance earlier this year at a "Sixties" night at the Krazy Kactus[video=youtube;9ndDUxkxOsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ndDUxkxOsw[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That was a fun listen  You had me starting out with The Small Faces


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

It looks like you guys are having way too much fun ....... for some getting-close-to geezerdom pickers!

Nice full/tight sound for a 3-piece ....... (couldn't hear the auto-tune though!) ....... love the harmonies and Rick guitar.

Wish I was closer ..... would love to sit in for a set.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys for the comments. Fun is definitely what it's all about. Way too old for the BS. We were asked to play a set that evening, unfortunately using the house band's set up. Sounds way better with our own setup. Auto tune??? WTF??? Not a chance. The vocals are the real deal.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That looks like so much fun! I guess aftermidnight beat me to a future spot in your set list. Dang!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

You guys are always welcome to sit in! PM me if you're ever in the area. If you play keys, I'll pay your flight!!!!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

davetcan said:


> That was a fun listen  You had me starting out with The Small Faces


Ditto. I love The Small Faces.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Clapton wasn't God, Marriott was 



hardasmum said:


> Ditto. I love The Small Faces.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Blasphemy!!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I was a die hard Mod back in the day.  



bluzfish said:


> Blasphemy!!!!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I tried hard to be mod, but found at heart I really didn't like cordouroy and paisley. Leather and shitkickers had more appeal for me - I was a rocker. Oh yeah, until I became a "hippie". Yikes!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

My kind of music. You guys are fortunate to be able to find each other. I've been trying to find like minded players to play 60's tunes but have had no success. Everyone wants to play 'classic rock' but no takers for 'pre classic rock'.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> My kind of music. You guys are fortunate to be able to find each other. I've been trying to find like minded players to play 60's tunes but have had no success. Everyone wants to play 'classic rock' but no takers for 'pre classic rock'.


We really enjoy playing the sixties. There never seems to be a shortage of songs to choose from. Even after playing a lot of the same songs for the past two and a half years, we still get a buzz out of it. I've played in "classic" rock bands for years, some good, some not so good, but eventually they all sounded the same, and basically had similar set lists, so I lost interest. 

Yes, we are VERY fortunate to have found each other. I had a "classic rock" band a couple of years prior to this project, and my then bass player had a brain aneurism, and was out of it for about a year, and the band split up. Because I had developed a close friendship with him, I made the decision to wait it out and see if he could recover (which he did thankfully). It took a little time for him to get his strength back, and when he was better, I made the decision to do what I always wanted to do, and come hell or high water, I was going to make it happen. I saw an ad on Kijiji for a drummer looking for a sixties project and answered his ad, and I guess the rest is history We all live within a few minutes of each other, have a great practice spot, and are on the same page with our music preferences. We put most of our effort into the vocals. It is diffiicult to find people especially our age who can sing reasonably well and have a passion for this genre of music. A lot of people want to jump into a gigging band if they can or job themselves out just to get out and gig. 

So from my experience so far, we have found that there is a really good demand for sixties music. The people my age (I'm 59) and older (younger too) really appreciate being able to come out to our shows to hear us. We always get asked back too, and we are slowly getting more into the corporate shows. It's a great pre retirement gig and hopefully our health will hold out so we can enjoy doing this for a long time to come. We are very luck, and thankful that at our age we can still play in a band, go out and gig and have a little fun.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

NICE!!!
-Mikey


----------

